# Looking for senior rats in NY/CT/MA



## yorna (Nov 23, 2016)

I'm looking for a friend or two for my two year old un-spayed female. One of her companions died recently and the other is having her own medical issues. Ideally would be a similarly aged rat, female or neutered male. I'm willing to drive a ways for the right rat(s)- into NJ, eastern PA, eastern, central, and northern NY, VT, NH, RI, in addition to CT and MA.


----------



## Rusty7 (May 25, 2018)

I don't live in that area, but Mainely Rat Rescue has rats in those areas you described, if you want to adopt a rat. Most of them are not as old as your female (the best one I could find was a female about a year old) but they do list birth dates so you can check on this page regularly to find a friend for your rat: http://mainelyratrescue.org/rattieblog2/?page_id=9642, in case they update. They will also include photos and information like gender and whether the rat is neutered/spayed.


----------



## Rivaini (Aug 2, 2018)

You could try that website, but I live in the area and I've been keeping an eye on it... it doesn't seem to update very frequently? But calling them might get you better results. I imagine they'd be thrilled if you adopted a senior. There's also petfinder. I did see a few adults for adoption on there in CT. Not sure how old exactly, though. Even retired breeding rats aren't usually a year old.


----------



## kvanhoutenusj (Dec 29, 2018)

*Possible Adopter*



yorna said:


> I'm looking for a friend or two for my two year old un-spayed female. One of her companions died recently and the other is having her own medical issues. Ideally would be a similarly aged rat, female or neutered male. I'm willing to drive a ways for the right rat(s)- into NJ, eastern PA, eastern, central, and northern NY, VT, NH, RI, in addition to CT and MA.


 Hey! I have a few senior that I haven't been able t adopt out. Are you still interested or have you found some friends already? I am in CT.


----------

